# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleeping for roughly 12-14 hours a day

## DeletePlease

I usually go to sleep at 2-3 AM and wake up between 12-2 PM. Is that bad for my health? And if so, in what way?

----------


## mattbrox

I don't know a whole lot about this sort of thing, but I do know the reason you wake up so late is because of you going to sleep so late. I do it all the time on the holidays.

You'll be back to normal 7-9 hours of sleep if you got to bed at around 10pm-ish

Also just a heads up, bright green is a horrible reading colour.

----------


## DeletePlease

I've tried going back to 7-9 hours of sleep but it usually leaves me feeling tired in the morning, like today. Is it just because I haven't adjusted to this sleep cycle? 

As for the font color, it's a bit of a habit I picked up on another forum in 07. You'll get used to it. Hopefully.  :tongue2:

----------


## Brunor2

I don't think many people will read your posts with this font color.

I usually sleep ar 00:30 and wake up at 7am.  Then, usually, I nap at the afternoon for like 2~2:30 hours.

----------


## dakotahnok

*i dont think it is unhealthy as long as you get enough sleep. Think of people who work nightshift. there fine as long as they get enough sleep.*

----------


## DeletePlease

> I don't think many people will read your posts with this font color.



A hefty price to pay indeed. I appreciate your undue concern though, good sir. =P

Thanks for the replies.

----------


## highsquirrel25

I used to sleep that much, I don't think it is unhealthy... but it's kind of a waste of time. You could be oversleeping, thats what it was for me. Another important thing is try to wake up at the end of a sleep cycle (they usually last about 90 minutes) This has helped me tremendously, I feel better after only a couple hours of sleep if I wake up during a cycle than if I got 8 hours!

----------


## Tranquil Toad

I work late, so I sleep for 10-12 hours every night.

Does feel like you are wasting a lot of your life, though you do get lucid dream adventures.

Any earlier and I end up falling back asleep. 

God I love sleep. Its like the self obliteration of drugs without the side effects.

----------

